

A new stage-agnostic $194m fund from 2 Samwers, 1 Siegel - Major_Grooves
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/03/18/global-founders-capital-a-new-stage-agnostic-194m-fund-from-2-samwers-1-siegel/

======
raganwald
_Asked how much time Oliver and Marc Samwer will actually be dedicating to the
new fund – given their many other entrepreneurial activities – Siegel says if
they would spend even only 20 percent of their time, it would be a lot given
their wealth of expertise and connections._

Yes, IF they would spend 20% of their time. He doesn't say they will, of
course, only that IF they do, then it would be a lot. This kind of weasel-
wording reminds me of pro-forma projections that basically say, "IF we capture
just 1% of the global market for business card printing, THEN..."

------
rdl
This might actually be a counterpoint to the "it is ok to send your deck/etc
to investors, since their reputation is worth more to them than cloning you or
passing the info to a competitor", since their whole reputation is built on
cloning.

------
jbackus
I haven't heard of many stage-agnostic firms. Do most firms identify with a
certain stage (early, mid, or late) to focus and learn more about a certain
phase? Or is early vs. mid vs. late more just indicative of a given firm's
risk tolerance?

------
schappim
Wow €150M must buy a heap of photocopiers!

